# Congrats to our own Sean Murphy!!!



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

Lisa ( lhczth) just called to let me know one of our club's (SMSPC) helpers, Sean Murphy, was just chosen to be the front half helper for the Schutzhund III dogs (18 entries I believe) for the 2008 MER Regional Championship hosted by the Greater Cincinnati Schutzhund Club August 28th-August 31st!!

We in the SMSPC KNOW how lucky we are to have Sean and how hard he works and most of all how he brings out the best in every single dog!

Heartiest congratulations to Sean to a very well deserved accomplishment!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

congrats & best wishes


----------

